

How Etsy Uses Thermodynamics to Help You Search - jldugger
https://codeascraft.com/2015/08/31/how-etsy-uses-thermodynamics-to-help-you-search-for-geeky/

======
markbnj
Very smart! I love it when a simple algorithm has a big impact on a problem
space. You know it's the real thing when, after hearing it, your reaction is
"Of course!"

~~~
jldugger
Heh, as soon as I saw the word thermodynamics I knew Shannon entropy would be
involved, before I even understood the problem space it was trying to solve.
Information Theory probably deserves a more prominent slot than it receives in
most CS programs.

